# Anesthesia exam tips



## shearenea (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello!

I am taking the anesthesia exam in a couple of weeks and I am extremely nervous.  Seeing if any one has any tips or words of encouragement.  Anything would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## twizzle (Jul 28, 2010)

*anesthesia exam*

Well, my first piece of advice is to stick to a time limit for each question. The majority are long op reports and I ran out of time, having to guess at least 15answers at the end. I never learn and after spending too much time in my CPC exam on the first few questions, I was always chasing the clock...I did exactly the same in the CANPC.
I have no anesthesia experience at all so that made things harder. I know that doing it every day is a huge benefit so if that's what you do you should be fine. I will soon be coding anesthesia though.
There were a lot of pain management questions in my test but having communicated with others who've done the test, it's not the norm to have as many. Obstetric questions are also prevalent and I also had quite a few questions on sedation which I knew nothing about as it's not in the practicum.
Anyway, good luck; hope this helps.


----------



## shearenea (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  I do the anesthesia coding now but we don't see patients for pain mgmt so i am worried about those type of questions.
Thanks again.


----------

